
Theranos Company Statement Regarding Investor Lawsuit - readhn
https://news.theranos.com/2016/10/11/company-statement-regarding-investor-lawsuit/
======
readhn
A San Francisco hedge fund has filed a civil suit against the company over its
investment. The suit is without merit, the assertions are baseless, and the
plaintiff is engaging in revisionist history.

Most of the company statements the plaintiff has cited in its suit were made
after the time the plaintiff invested, and could not possibly have been the
original basis for investment. This wholesale reliance on post-investment
statements, therefore, negates the claim that the plaintiff was misled.

